
Forgotten passwords are bane of the Internet. Facebook wants to fix that - shawndumas
https://arstechnica.com/security/2017/01/forgotten-passwords-are-bane-of-the-internet-facebook-wants-to-fix-that/
======
tracker1
Click here to login with Facebook.

